# There once was a farmer named G,



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

who harvested nuts from a tree,
she had her some fun
and pineconed my son
so now, she must deal with ME!!!

to be continued...

MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

This should end badly!!!:evil::mischief::evil:


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

This is going to be better than that limerick

Go get 'er Pineh....Pinhead


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I am gonna call Terry and let him know you are bogarting in on his racket.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

There once was a mad bomber known as PinHead.....
He would threaten CigarGirlie with Gleeeeeeee
She would mock him back for smelling fresh as a pine... 
Now all the cool kids call him Mr Pinehead Pine!! 

Muuuuuuuuuuaaaahhhhhaaaa

James Blondie doesn't scare so easily!!!
She faced the Four Loko
She hit the floor and now she is ready for more!! :biglaugh:

PS Now is the time to knock me out.. Alll communications are knocked out. A Glow Worm and a Funky Fresh Crazy Yeast not only destroyed my internet access but my Iphone as well!! So one more precise bomb means my part of Cali will be under water. PackerJ will have a Smurf Compound overlooking the ocean with all the babelicious Smurfettes around him. GEE this sucks!!! 
Seriously no net, no phone and NO VHERF!!! Someone is going to have to pay.. ugh!!

:faint: Frigging scared of PineHead now... WAH!!


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

hellraiser hath no fury like a cigargirle scorned!


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

I thought I would try to find a funny picture to add to this so I Google image searched "nut farmer" and quickly realized safe search was off. :doh:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Ha! ound:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Internet back up.. no iphone.. egad.. my phone is dead... Fricking Pinehead Pete sneak attack knocking out my communications


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

johnpaul said:


> i thought i would try to find a funny picture to add to this so i google image searched "nut farmer" and quickly realized safe search was off. :doh:


jp lmao!!!! Muahaaaa


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

greeeeeaaaaaaat....pinhead is writing poetry now......


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Pinhead Poetry? Things _literally_ could not get any worse.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> who harvested nuts from a tree,
> she had her some fun
> and pineconed my son
> so now, she must deal with ME!!!


You know, I'm aware that I shouldn't say anything, I should show solidarity with my fellow Super Villian.... but holy god Pete that was horrible. Harvested nuts from a tree? Really?


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

gosh said:


> Harvested nuts from a tree? Really?


Yeah... you know, like filberts, or chestnuts. That's where nuts grow.

Maybe not the nuts _you _go after, but the rest of us... yeah... they grow on trees.


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Derek's right, driving throught the central valley of california there are tons of almond trees.

Gosh is also right, that could be the worst example of poetic verse in the history of Puff, no offense Terry


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

cigargirlie said:


> So one more precise bomb means my part of Cali will be under water. PackerJ will have a Smurf Compound overlooking the ocean with all the babelicious Smurfettes around him. GEE this sucks!!!
> Seriously no net, no phone and NO VHERF!!! Someone is going to have to pay.. ugh!!
> 
> :faint: Frigging scared of PineHead now... WAH!!


Im having trouble seeing the problem with this...


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

sweater88 said:


> Derek's right, driving throught the central valley of california there are *tons of walnuts farmers that have a grudge against Pinehead!*


fixed it for you :biglaugh:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Packerjh said:


> Im having trouble seeing the problem with this...


i knew there was a reason why i never liked you!!! lol


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Yeah... you know, like filberts, or chestnuts. That's where nuts grow.
> 
> Maybe not the nuts _you _go after, but the rest of us... yeah... they grow on trees.


Yea I know where nuts grow, I also know that you are what you call a "nut connoisseur" (Derek LOVES the nuts!), but that still doesn't explain how that has anything to do with girlie. Is this Pete's way of saying that she hungers for nuts? Because that sir, crosses the line and I won't stand for it!



cigargirlie said:


> i knew there was a reason why i never liked you!!! lol


Yea, Pack is a big dork.


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

I am big...for a Smurf...ask G


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Gosh I grow walnuts...  

Those are the only nuts I farm. lol


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Packerjh said:


> I am big...for a Smurf...ask G


I will attest, the Smurf is alot taller than 2 apples high. Frankly I get a neck ache looking WAYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY up at him. Of course I am only 1/2 apple high!! :biglaugh:


----------



## mrj205 (May 12, 2012)

This should be interesting...I just hope Gianna's nuts don't get stuck in the Herfabomber's pins...that'd be a tough situation.


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

mrj205 said:


> This should be interesting...I just hope Gianna's nuts don't get stuck in the Herfabomber's pins...that'd be a tough situation.


hmmmm INTERESTING... Thanks Cory you just gave me an idea!! MUAHHHAAAAAAA


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

There once was a farmer who got their living daylings blown away. THE END.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

soooooooo..you guys don't like my poetry, huh?

fair enough..I'm much better with numbers, anyway

9101800312667021744451

time to reap what you've sown, Farmer Blonde....MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, I know you live for this, but Future Mom doesn't deserve it...this is NOT funny!!!!"

Herfabomber: "yer right, but what made this funny is that I did this in your name......now THAT'S funny!!!!"ound:ound:ound:

Pinhead Jr.: "you are such an asshole, Pops...hey, Future Mom, how fast can you make it to Oregon or Vegas?"


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

Go get her green thumb a$$!!!

She's nutz anyways! And I want oceanfront property!!!


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> soooooooo..you guys don't like my poetry, huh?
> 
> fair enough..I'm much better with numbers, anyway
> 
> ...


:faint:

Junior Quick kick Pops in the nuts for me so I can escape.... :biglaugh:


----------



## Packerjh (Nov 29, 2009)

cigargirlie said:


> :faint:
> 
> Junior Quick kick Pops in the nuts for me so I can escape.... :biglaugh:


Its always the nuts with you isn't it...:hmm:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Packerjh said:


> Its always the nuts with you isn't it...:hmm:


:biglaugh: that was funny...


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

cigargirlie said:


> :faint:
> 
> Junior Quick kick Pops in the nuts for me so I can escape.... :biglaugh:





Packerjh said:


> Its always the nuts with you isn't it...:hmm:





Aninjaforallseasons said:


> :biglaugh: that was funny...


well, at least she didn't ask Junior to pop my cherry:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:

Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, that was just so wrong in so many ways"

Herfabomber: "lighten up, Junior....I'll find you another Future Mom after this one's pushin' up daisies..or whatever farmers push up after they've been blasted into non-existence."


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> well, at least she didn't ask Junior to pop my cherry:biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:
> 
> Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, that was just so wrong in so many ways"
> 
> Herfabomber: "lighten up, Junior....I'll find you another Future Mom after this one's pushin' up daisies..or whatever farmers push up after they've been blasted into non-existence."


Mr Pinehead Pete please be aware that I am seeking advisement from my French Canadian lawyer regarding full custodial parental rights of Junior. Apparently you are truly a bad influence!!! :biglaugh:

You are going to upset that poor kid with all this talk of killing off me, his Future Mom!!! Lol


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

cigargirlie said:


> Mr Pinehead Pete please be aware that I am seeking advisement from my French Canadian lawyer regarding full custodial parental rights of Junior. Apparently you are truly a bad influence!!! :biglaugh:


why a French-Canuckian lawyer, soon-to-be ex-Future Mom...you movin' to Canuckia?

Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, I don't wanna move to Canuckia..there's no bikini chicks there and their Football blows moose balls."

Herfabomber: "no worries, little dude....after tomorrow, she'll be vaporized and you won't have to worry about Canuckia"

Pinhead Jr.: "right, cuz you can destroy Canuckia too, if need be."

Herfabomber: "yyyyyyyyyup"


----------



## IBEW (Jan 17, 2009)

Giana, I think you really did it this time...

:wave:


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Holy Herfabomber Hades!!!! :faint: 

Damn you Lobsters!!! Lol

Oh holy balls!! Thank you all very much. Pics will follow. Junior your in trouble!!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Pinhead Jr.: "wasn't me, Future Mom.....Pops was the one that went psycho on ya...I'm still the same innocent, angelic boy I was 5 minutes ago:angel:"

Herfabomber: "JUNIOR!!!!!!!.....how many times have I told you to stop using my credit card to join **** sites?!!!"

Pinhead Jr.: "wasn't me, Dude....I go to the free sites.....hehehehehehehe"


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Farmer G is now pimp styling in heaven now!! :cowboyic9:

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/318681-future-son-loves-future-mom.html#post3722489


----------



## cigargirlie (Jul 18, 2012)

Junior goes nuts yet again!! Get it nuts!!! Muaahhhaaa

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...-gives-his-future-mom-parade.html#post3724774


----------

